# Howto Make a REO Even Better



## Christos (5/4/17)

Title of the thread makes you think that this is an impossible task.
It is really because REO in itself is perfect.

This is more a thread about bottles compatibility.

Now for those of us that like the Italian bottles:
The Italian bottle is better than the standard bottle.
The cappy v4 bottles are outstanding. I can only describe them as follows:
What the Italian bottle is to the standard bottle is what the cappy is to the Italian bottle.

Squonking is a dream and much to my suprise @Spydro I can now squonk in the dark. The bottles are so soft that just before the juice comes out the airholes I feel the bottle get harder to squonk and thus I know it's good. I drove for 2 hours today and my tank setup has not been used once.

There are some negatives to the cappy v4. 
The price. At 30 USD per bottle not many people are going to try them but I have changed out all my bottled to the cappy v4!
I think they are fantastic but not all people are going to like their bottles super soft.






I also want to thank @SAVapeGear for arranging these as I have been interested in them for a while.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## umzungu (5/4/17)

ooh - nice - where to get??


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

@umzungu 
We got thsee from France. Just google cappy v4 or sunbox silicone bottle.
There are 3 variants. 6, 8.5 and 10 ml.
The 10ml ones will not fit a reo and be a expensive mistake.
The 8.5 and 6 ml will fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Christos said:


> @umzungu
> We got thsee from France. Just google cappy v4 or sunbox silicone bottle.
> There are 3 variants. 6, 8.5 and 10 ml.
> The 10ml ones will not fit a reo and be a expensive mistake.
> The 8.5 and 6 ml will fit.



Thanks @Christos
Have you got the 8.5ml ones?


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> Have you got the 8.5ml ones?


I have both. Running the 8.5 ml ones because that's what the Italian bottles were and I got spoilt with the extra juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

@Silver, you are not allowed to look at anything new until you get the kayfun operational. I see a certain place that has the lemo 1 on special for R50 but you are also not alowed to buy spares until you have tried the kayfun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/4/17)

Oh no... ordered a couple of the Italian bottles yesterday. I really really liked them. But now after reading your post I hate them and nothing else but the cappy v4 will do!
I'd definitely go for a couple if someone had it in them to arrange a group buy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> Oh no... ordered a couple of the Italian bottles yesterday. I really really liked them. But now after reading your post I hate them and nothing else but the cappy v4 will do!
> I'd definitely go for a couple if someone had it in them to arrange a group buy


If you are using Italian bottles then I suggest you don't look  
30 USD per bottle and about 30% import duties and VAT makes these pricey as hell at R500 + per bottle. 
Once you have used these though you won't want to use anything else though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Christos said:


> @Silver, you are not allowed to look at anything new until you get the kayfun operational. I see a certain place that has the lemo 1 on special for R50 but you are also not alowed to buy spares until you have tried the kayfun.



Thanks @Christos
You are 100% right
I don't know what it is with this vaping, I have so much to do on my vape "To Do" list but I still find myself ogling over new juices and the occasional hardware...


----------



## DoubleD (5/4/17)

Christos said:


> R500 + per bottle.
> .




 Hamba wena! 

Not a 'ing chance I'll pay that for a bottle No offense to anyone who will but that is just ludicrous.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/4/17)

Yip.Buy a bottle and get a free reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.Buy a bottle and get a free reo.



I was thinking buy 4 bottles get a Reo free but I like your approach more

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (5/4/17)

To be honest, until the last cappy in post, I read cRappy. Couldnt understand why you would ditch the Italians for Crappies.
Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

Super_X_Drifter does a good video on these bottles:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Christos said:


> Super_X_Drifter does a good video on these bottles:




Heck @Christos - that is cool!
Didnt think a few years ago I would be sitting here admiring the squeeziness of a silicon bottle 
Super_X_Drifter is great, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/4/17)

Silver said:


> Heck @Christos - that is cool!
> Didnt think a few years ago I would be sitting here admiring the squeeziness of a silicon bottle
> Super_X_Drifter is great, thanks for sharing


Now I get to touch "Rob's Lounge" participants that we admire every time I squonk.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro (6/4/17)

Christos said:


> Title of the thread makes you think that this is an impossible task.
> It is really because REO in itself is perfect.
> 
> This is more a thread about bottles compatibility.
> ...



Glad you found your niche.

The Italia/Vapage bottles were never of any serious interest to me (still are not). I see their advantages for some folks though, especially those that still work for a living so need more capacity to see them thru the day; ladies with weaker hands or folks with arthritis, etc. Even the higher capacity means little to me since I am never very far away from larger joose reserves to refill the bottles. From when I first started using Reos (mid summer 2014) I have stayed with the Reosmods bottles in all of my Reos. My hands are still very strong and haven't lost their precision dexterity or memory even at my advanced age. I have no problems at all squonking them in the dark because I have "the feel" for all of my different BF RDA's I use on them. I also have a life time supply of the Reosmods bottles that will last way longer than I will.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------

